# Promoted to Brown Belt (Jiu-Jitsu)



## Chester Wright (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 17, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Buka (May 17, 2020)

Rock on, Chester. Congrats, brother!


----------



## _Simon_ (May 17, 2020)

Congrats mate that's awesome!


----------



## seasoned (May 20, 2020)

Nice congratulations!


----------



## Gweilo (May 20, 2020)

Congrats, heres to the next belt


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

congrats!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## dunc (Feb 18, 2021)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

XD this thread is coming to life again 
We all wish u a congrats chester!


----------

